# 521 Tab by Coil Master



## MorneW (21/10/15)

Who has stock or an ETA perhaps, please.


----------



## MorneW (29/10/15)

@BigGuy


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/15)

Nope @Sir Vape are sold out... not sure when they getting more stock?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (29/10/15)

Hoping they would reply with if more is on the way and an ETA.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/15)

MorneW said:


> Hoping they would reply with if more is on the way and an ETA.



I think they are going to be a little scarce for the next few days... they are preparing their grand opening of their Vapery!


----------



## BhavZ (29/10/15)

MorneW said:


> Hoping they would reply with if more is on the way and an ETA.


Coil-Master themselves are out of stock till end of Nov. They are revising the 521 tab and there are plenty back orders according to them

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## KieranD (29/10/15)

Vape Cartel will be getting in the next batch of them as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------

